# Trumpet in Bb - Leaping Notes



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been sleeping a while in this fórum, and haven't managed to come back for ages.

Leaping Notes was a fun piece of music to write down in a sheet. Anyway, I only got less of it when it was posted in the contest. Now it'd be a good time to hear some criticism, good or bad.

Leaping Notes: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Trumpet in Bb - Leaping Notes.mp3


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

...and it's a fun piece to hear as well. You clearly have talent.

About the only nits I could pick is that the long lyric mid section starts a bit too early and has a few too many different ideas for such a short piece and you spend too much time in the trumpet's mid-range (you need at least some playable high notes).


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Vasks said:


> ...and it's a fun piece to hear as well. You clearly have talent.
> 
> About the only nits I could pick is that the long lyric mid section starts a bit too early and has a few too many different ideas for such a short piece and you spend too much time in the trumpet's mid-range (you need at least some playable high notes).


I agree with you, that it starts to early. It is because I was short on schedule to finish it! Now I have to say that next Trio Piece "Trumpet, Bass Clarinet, Piano" Is much more interesting.


----------

